

Ask HN: feedback collection widget providers? - joshu

I'm gearing up to soft-launch a little app I built, and I want to try using one of the various feedback widgets to see if this makes my life easier at all.<p>What do folks use and what has worked well?
======
mixu
Coincidentally, this weekend, we launched a dead-simple feedback solution at
Garage48 Helsinki (<http://garage48.org/> ) based on our pain with complex &
expensive feedback services:

<http://wehearvoices.net/>

It's a simple, embeddable widget for getting feedback. The beta is free, final
pricing will be inexpensive and the full "Show HN" thread is on it's way...

~~~
treelovinhippie
This. is. fracking. awesome!

So much so that I want to give some detailed feedback:

* It is very true that all other "feedback widgets" on offer are too complex and full of unnecessary features (on both the publisher and user sides). This on the otherhand is no more, no less.

* I fond you by literally coming to HN, clicking the search link at the bottom and searching for "feedback widgets"... so there's a good place to start optimizing for potential customer searches.

* The only gripe I have is that it would be awesome (and kinda important) if the system emailed you whenever you got a feedback response or answer. The email doesn't necessarily need to contain the full user feedback, but just a notification and link to the full response on the site.

* Also once I signed-up and was presented with the code, there were no instructions at all. I've done enough coding/hacking to know that the code probably went in the <head> so that's what I did.... refreshed the page... nothing... moved the code to before </body>... refreshed page... nothing... searched for instructions on your site... nothing... finally discovered that you had to actually add a question before anything displays.

So obviously here, it would be an idea to have basic instructions with the
code (e.g. "copy/paste just before </head>"). I'd also have the default "We
hear voices. Do you?" question added to the user's account as a default that
the user can then be prompted to edit. And thus you'd solve both the problems
I listed above.

* Pricing: please don't charge anything for a basic implementation of this. Perhaps the free option gives you 20-30 user feedbacks/answers per month. Once you hit that limit, the widget just doesn't display to users (and thus no further feedback). Then you could stage it up... $5-10 per month for 50 feedback and so on.

Anyway, I hope that helps :)

